# Liquid or tabs for Pct?



## sky42 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hey guys. Just curious, liquid or tabs for pct?


----------



## Rumpy (Apr 16, 2014)

I prefer tabs.  ADC has what you need, but liquid RC is fine if that's easier to get.


----------



## bronco (Apr 16, 2014)

Either is fine as long as its dosed correctly. But i prefer tabs


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 16, 2014)

HG all day if given the option.


----------



## sky42 (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks guys! I have nothing but time. Just doing research until I get the ok from the doctor.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 16, 2014)

i like pills more but its the same


----------

